# egg?



## ozgurco (Mar 23, 2021)

does the female birds lay egg even if without a male, which is an empty egg?

if so does this one have an egg inside?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, a female will sometimes lay infertile egg(s) even though there is no male around, we cannot tell from a picture if she has an egg. Is there something she is doing that makes you suspect she has an egg inside?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If a female lays an egg without a male, the egg is not "empty" it is simply not fertile/viable.
Most females do not lay eggs and you can discourage them from doing so by following some easy steps:
Rearranging their cage frequently and limiting the light they get to 8 hours a day will help tremendously. Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage. 
When they come into condition, limit the amount of protein in their diet at that time. 

Like Cody, I'm interested to know why you think this female may be carrying an egg at this time?*


----------



## ozgurco (Mar 23, 2021)

i tought the lower part was looking a bit bigger than before


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Is she still as active as always?
Are her poops larger and watery?
Do you have any nesting spots she's trying to get to? (IF so, remove them!)*


----------



## ozgurco (Mar 23, 2021)

no


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Closing this thread*


----------



## ozgurco (Mar 23, 2021)

does she have egg??


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She does not look to me like she has an egg. Why do you think she does?

Is she still as active as always?
Are her poops larger and watery?
Do you have any nesting spots she's trying to get to? (IF so, remove them!)*


----------

